# Enneagram Types and Heaven/Hell/Purgatory



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Stop freaking out people, everyone knows you just need a shovel to dig a hole in the cloud shit by the back of the gate where the Big Guy never checks and you're in.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

4w5's think they deserve Hell because they don't think they're good enough for Heaven. Purgatory is much too mundane.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ice Ghost said:


> 4w5's think they deserve Hell because they don't think they're good enough for Heaven. Purgatory is much too mundane.


Clearly they would be punished by being sent to heaven.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Ice Ghost said:


> 4w5's think they deserve Hell because they don't think they're good enough for Heaven. Purgatory is much too mundane.


I'd say Purgatory. Hell's just too mainstream for 4w5s.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

That's kind of hot.

Hell: @The Wanderering ______ for having a signature that takes up an entire page and a name that's impossible to mention.


----------



## hz light (Nov 7, 2013)

heaven:2w1,6w7,5w4,9w1,9w8,4w5,7w6,1w9purgatory:6w5,1w2,5w6,8w9,3w2,4w3 and hell:3w4,2w3,7w8 and 8w7.


----------



## hz light (Nov 7, 2013)

i actually do not believe in any of these dimensions but maybe there are similar places hahaha(6w7,4w5 and 9w1).


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

@cudibloop

Why are 4w3s always a level below 4w5s? We're that much worse? X(

But, but...Sx is so much fun. If I'd construct my heaven, it would be all Sx  Hmm, now that I think about it, maybe hell would be a better fit...


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

LyeLye said:


> @_cudibloop_
> 
> Why are 4w3s always a level below 4w5s? We're that much worse? X(
> 
> But, but...Sx is so much fun. If I'd construct my heaven, it would be all Sx  Hmm, now that I think about it, maybe hell would be a better fit...


I think Sx is heaven and hell - riding the wave.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which type do you think is most likely to go to heaven, hell and purgatory
> 
> in my opinion:
> 
> ...


Lol, hooray for purgatory!


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Something everyone here agrees on:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a 2 and I'm near completely sure that I'm going to hell


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say final destination is independent of enneagram type. :crazy:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Something everyone here agrees on:


Lol. Although it's not like the main character is a 1 of course.


----------

